# correct lighting for indoor archery Ranges



## distributor (Mar 18, 2004)

Why has it become such a problem for Indoor Archery Ranges to have the correct Lighting on the target? 

Why is it always such a problem for indoor archery ranges to use the correct time clocks so as to show archers where they are before they run out of time?

Why is it that indoor archery ranges does not have enough room on the line
for the shooters to shoot without bumping each other and causing misses?

Why are they no guidelines for the above question?


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

It would be kind of hard to put a standard on lighting.......

Everybody has there own idea on perfect lighting....

Most of the ranges I ve been to have the same amount of room between shooters....it is kind of tight but it is the same for all. You think it's tight for a right hander try shooting left handed.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Uhhhhh.....I dunno'! :noidea:

Myself, I just go where I am supposed to shoot, I shoot, I have a few laughs (sometimes at myself) and I leave.....just happy to have shot my bow and played the game.:nod: Isn't that what everybody else does, too?:confused3:

Of course, I could rant about Joe poking me just below the ribs with his arrow nocks, Judy's big butt extending WAY into my shooting lane, the taste of old coffee still in the back of my mouth, the smell of mold and old cigarette smoke plus the shadows across spot #3. But I'll leave that to someone who forgot to enjoy themself and needs something to blame a couple bad shots on.:zip:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

distributor said:


> Why has it become such a problem for Indoor Archery Ranges to have the correct Lighting on the target?
> 
> Why is it always such a problem for indoor archery ranges to use the correct time clocks so as to show archers where they are before they run out of time?
> 
> ...



Vegas is using a large target bag from Morrell, I believe.
Width is 4 feet per bag.

Block makes a large layered foam target, for indoor range target walls.
Width is also 4 feet wide.

Therefore,
most ranges are going to have two shooting lanes
per target bag or per target block on the wall.



So, if your range uses the Block layered foam target wall system,
a lane is going to be 24-inches or so.


If I remember correctly,
the Morell bags at Vegas were wider,
so lanes were closer to 30-inches.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm happy shooting just about anywhere
just heat it in the winter !!!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

More lanes more shooters more money. Your not setting up shop your shooting a bow. Relax and enjoy. 

Lighting was a hard choice for us at our old range. We asked as many people as we could. Almost everyone had a different opinion. We decided to consult 5 guys we knew shot at a bunch of different places. No lighting makes everyone happy.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the target to have the light. I like haveing a little less light at the line. Just what I like.
Timeclocks, every indoor shoot I have attended had a clock. Cant help you there.
As for room on the line, I would like a little more room and I am not big at all.

And XP35's post hit the nail on the head, try and enjoy the shooting.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*Indoor Standards*

There ARE standards for indoor lighting and space on the line.

Requirement (per NFAA Constitution and by-laws) are ...

13.9.7 Ceiling to floor distance shall be a minimum of 8’6”. Each shooting lane
shall be 24” minimum.

13.10 LIGHTING FOR INDOOR ARCHERY RANGES:
13.10.1 The illumination on the target shall be situated and placed so as not to
allow the light rays to be directed toward the shooting line. At no time will
direct light rays be allowed to be in view of the archers so as to disturb
his/her shooting.
13.10.2 The acceptable amount of light on the targets has been established at 30
foot candles. Indoor ranges should maintain a 30 foot candle lighting
illumination.

And I also think the 24 inch lane width is a little small. I have been thinking of putting in a change, but some of the ranges might kick at a 30 inch requirement, because it would cut down on the number of shooters they could have on the line at once.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Lighting!!*

At the Proshop I used to own, we decided (after years of trying different things) that the best set-up was to paint the ceiling over the lanes black and there would be lighting at both ends of the lanes. We recessed lights in the ceiling (where you could not see them from the shooting line) and aimed them at a 45* angle down at the target wall. This way there was no reflection and no bright spots on the target faces. Then there was lighting directly over the shooters heads that was none direct (diffused) and did not interfere with the shooters scopes or pins. I did not matter what scope, pin or peep you were using, you could see perfectly! Painting the ceiling black was the key! It really makes a hugh difference!! Our lanes were 30" (15" per shooter) and we had the standard 20 yard line marked as well as the Vegas line at 18 yards - 1 ft - 9 inches!! :wink:


----------

